# manchester meet...take 2?



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

*IT'S TODAY!!*

*Plan:* meal, drinks and banter 
time - meet at Picadilly station (by entrance by greggs) between 12 and 12.15 f/or at the pub at 12.30!
place - Picadilly Pub

i *think* i have everyones number now... feel free to pm it me if i havent and/or you want mine.

*People DEFINITELY coming...*
XxZoexX
metame
smudge2009
CAstbury (depending on her back)
jetsmum
GiddyKipper
verbatim
niki87 (may meet us later)


----------



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

i will hold back from putting what i wanted to here lol....... for danger of being sued!

sorry though i am not in the manchester area......these meets sound like fun though x


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Ooh you kniow what i think i will, Its pay weekend and i havent been out in way too long!!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

lizzyboo said:


> i will hold back from putting what i wanted to here lol....... for danger of being sued!
> 
> sorry though i am not in the manchester area......these meets sound like fun though x


aww... pm me what you wanted to put :lol:
pleeeeease?!

and last time was good, so hopefully if it goes ahead this time will be too


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I really want to know too!!! :lol:


----------



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

just go and visit twitter.....


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

lizzyboo said:


> just go and visit twitter.....


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i will say yes for now


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I want to, let me ask my dad for money


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I want to, let me ask my dad for money


you HAVE to.

BEG him


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

He is already having piggies when landlord comes over....... actually June..... I should have a job by then!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Me too.
Same place as last time,coz it was nice there and the food was good?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

and take some id :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> and take some id :lol:


yes, that ^^

don't know if we'll be able to convince them we have responsible adults again this time :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> yes, that ^^
> 
> don't know if we'll be able to convince them we have responsible adults again this time :lol:


lmao , depends how many of us turn up :lol:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Im responsible....








ish :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> and take some id :lol:


I have two provisional license with 2 different addresses on it my possession at the moment!!   

Can't find my pink one though :/


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Thats the weekend of Blackpool Champ show, luckily I think I am going on the Sunday, so if it is my weekend off work then I will be able to come  

Just don't change it to Sunday :lol:


We can also have a belated birthday drink for me..... it's my 21st next week :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> yes, that ^^
> 
> don't know if we'll be able to convince them we have responsible adults again this time :lol:


OMG i'd totally forgotten about that!

Then that rough bloke that looked like a throwback from the Oasis years was trying to get us to go to some amazing place in Chinatown :lol: :lol: I just love Manchester :thumbup:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

metame said:


> don't know if we'll be able to convince them we have responsible adults again this time :lol:


Well I think they'll not need any convincing that I'm an adult! But as for being responsible, well that's another story:blink:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Yes count me in please - me and jetsmum are responsible (ish) adults - as for the rest of you...........


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Yes count me in please - me and jetsmum are responsible (ish) adults - as for the rest of you...........


i am :ihih: :lol: ish


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i'm gonna have to keep my mouth shut this time and not insult anybody


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> i'm gonna have to keep my mouth shut this time and not insult anybody


Bet you cant manage it!!!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Bet you cant manage it!!!!


CAN SO!
that's why i didnt say 'try'

:aureola:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Hmmmmm will have to wait and see!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i might change my mind about doing it before then!

Shall i make a proper flag this time? 

i.e on a stick and not metre long straws that break 
and where you can SEE the letters pf? :lol:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> i might change my mind about doing it before then!
> 
> Shall i make a proper flag this time?
> 
> ...


You can make a 'proper' flag - but it won't be half as entertaining as your last one


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Will you be wearing your cow hat again?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i've been going through the old thread looking for people to chase up and got to page 17 and gave up cause it looks like just you lot nattering by then...

how the hell did the last thread ever get to 79 pages?!
and how did the meet go ahead?!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> You can make a 'proper' flag - but it won't be half as entertaining as your last one


oh hush up. there was nowt wrong wit the last one!


jetsmum said:


> Will you be wearing your cow hat again?


and can do...


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> i've been going through the old thread looking for people to chase up and got to page 17 and gave up cause it looks like just you lot nattering by then...
> 
> how the hell did the last thread ever get to 79 pages?!
> and how did the meet go ahead?!


Cos you kept on nagging everyone  If you hadnt done - it probably woudnt have gone ahead - so keep this one going as well please


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Cos you kept on nagging everyone  If you hadnt done - it probably woudnt have gone ahead - so keep this one going as well please


i dot nag 
i'm neither a horse nor an old biddy 

i simply give people a friendly nudge in generally the wrong direction.

i forgot how much hard work it was keeping the last thread going!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

metame said:


> can anyone make and would be interested in a manchester meet on the *25th june*?
> 
> (it's a saturday!)
> 
> ...


when you know a time someone let me know might be able to turn up for an hour or two  it's my husband cousins engagement party that night so i'll be starting to et ready for that at about 5 :/


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> when you know a time someone let me know might be able to turn up for an hour or two  it's my husband cousins engagement party that night so i'll be starting to et ready for that at about 5 :/


probably be about 12 again


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

metame said:


> probably be about 12 again


then i can probably make it just need to check pennies


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yup I would love to come again!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Metame how would you get there?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Yup I would love to come again!!!!!!!


see - not nagging! nudging 


GoldenShadow said:


> Metame how would you get there?


i'll already be up there.
i have to go pack my room up so thought may as well have something to look forward to


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I can't give definite answers right now.
My friend from Australia might be coming over around that time, so I probably can't come, sorry guys.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

EmzieAngel said:


> I can't give definite answers right now.
> My friend from Australia might be coming over around that time, so I probably can't come, sorry guys.


aw 
was worth a try!

have fun with your friend


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Now as I might have a job, and being a saturday.. I might not be able to come, but i'll try. I'll give it as a date that I can't work at interview!


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

metame said:


> aw
> was worth a try!
> 
> have fun with your friend


Unless I can persuade him to come with me 

Thank you


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Now as I might have a job, and being a saturday.. I might not be able to come, but i'll try. I'll give it as a date that I can't work at interview!


Yes, if you tell them you already have something booked before you started the job then they have to let you have it! Don't think they need any kind of evidence but i'm sure it wouldn't take much for someone to knock together a fake hotel booking confirmation email :lol: :devil:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

*bumpity bump*


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Is everyone still planning on going? I'm broke so if this is still on need to do some serious scrimping to get the funds


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

i'm going whether anyone else turns up or not, the food at that pub was very nice  :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

up to now i will be , got a few things going on in my personal life i need to deal with so its 99% im coming till i know nearer the time


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> up to now i will be , got a few things going on in my personal life i need to deal with so its 99% im coming till i know nearer the time


Hope they are good things - you HAVE to make it - or there will just be me, Metame and Verbatim!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

haha verbatim, me too :lol:

so same plan as last time?

and does 12 suit everybody?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Hope they are good things - you HAVE to make it - or there will just be me, Metame and Verbatim!


hopefully i will be there, its to do with housing and job


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> haha verbatim, me too :lol:
> 
> so same plan as last time?
> 
> and does 12 suit everybody?


Suits me


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Hope they are good things - you HAVE to make it - or there will just be me, Metame and Verbatim!


excuse me! there are more than us four going! cheeky sod!
and theres nothing wron with it just being us three anyhow. im not *that* bad


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> haha verbatim, me too :lol:
> 
> so same plan as last time?
> 
> and does 12 suit everybody?


oooh if it's just the two of us we could have a nice candle lit lunch :lol:

Yep, 12 suits me quite well :thumbup:

Are we meeting at Picadilly again or at the pub? I might just meet at the pub because it'll be easier for me to get the bus to Deansgate and walk up through the centre, rather than finding my way to picadilly lol


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> oooh if it's just the two of us we could have a nice candle lit lunch :lol:
> 
> Yep, 12 suits me quite well :thumbup:
> 
> Are we meeting at Picadilly again or at the pub? I might just meet at the pub because it'll be easier for me to get the bus to Deansgate and walk up through the centre, rather than finding my way to picadilly lol


there are 8 of us :lol:
not two 

im happy to meet people at picadilly cause i'll be going in there anyway


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

If its still the same weekend ill be there :lol:
Cant read back am spose to be working xx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> If its still the same weekend ill be there :lol:
> Cant read back am spose to be working xx


im being a selfish cow so the weekend wont change cause it sthe only saturday i'll be up north


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

If you were darn sarf still Metame I'd have gone even though I'm not a northern peep. But I aint doing all that train on me own


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> If you were darn sarf still Metame I'd have gone even though I'm not a northern peep. But I aint doing all that train on me own


lol, you big wuss 
its probably easier form there as well than from here! and i wouldnt have been coming your way, id have been going up via MK to bypass london


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Granny's coming too:biggrin:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Granny's coming too:biggrin:


Youre just my granny, stop hiring yourself out.


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

This sounds graaand. Might see if OH Shrewbear fancies it too, make a day of it. I'll check when he gets back, but it'll prolly be a yes from us. How exciting


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

ive decided im putting it down on my cant work holiday form if this job comes up lol


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

awesome. more people


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

ok, 12 or 1? it was 1 last time... i just checked.
everyone ok with same plan as last time? just a pub meet?
and please keep an eye on the first page cause that's where i'll be updating people again to make it easier for you all


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> ok, 12 or 1? it was 1 last time... i just checked.
> everyone ok with same plan as last time? just a pub meet?
> and please keep an eye on the first page cause that's where i'll be updating people again to make it easier for you all


pub meet will be fine hun

i will prob get there for 12ish depending on train


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> ok, 12 or 1? it was 1 last time... i just checked.
> everyone ok with same plan as last time? just a pub meet?
> and please keep an eye on the first page cause that's where i'll be updating people again to make it easier for you all


I am fine for whatever time... if you want to change it to 1 just to give those who are travelling from further afield a little more time then I don't mind, there are buses from my town to manchester every half hour or so, so it's not a problem for me


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I am fine for whatever time... if you want to change it to 1 just to give those who are travelling from further afield a little more time then I don't mind, there are buses from my town to manchester every half hour or so, so it's not a problem for me


i dont know who's coming from furthest afield.
think it will be CAstbury and i again (and bird if she comes)


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Bumpy bump.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

GUYS!

this is FOUR WEEKS today...

anyone else interested in coming?!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Bumping in case anyone's forgotten about it.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

Sometimes I really hate living in the US.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

3 weeks today....

come on guys!

anyone else interested?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Is this still going ahead? Anyone else coming?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Is this still going ahead? Anyone else coming?


well i'm still going :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

got to sort my hours out for my job , i have asked for it off but no quanetees at the min as im off the weekend before too


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> got to sort my hours out for my job , i have asked for it off but no quanetees at the min as im off the weekend before too


it'll be quiet without you!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

going double check today and i should be able to have the day off  let u know when ive been in


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

watch out .....         im coming for definate now


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

at least 2 of us shall definitley be there then!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> at least 2 of us shall definitley be there then!


come on peeps anyone else coming ?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> come on peeps anyone else coming ?


you scared incase it's just me?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> you scared incase it's just me?


na , can handle anyone after welshie :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> *na* , can handle anyone after welshie :lol:


you should be

and im not anyone


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> you should be
> 
> and im not anyone


we will have a laugh if just the 2 of us go ok


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> we will have a laugh if just the 2 of us go ok


or kill each other


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I can't go  I'm on a 10pm-6am shift at work and I won't be able to stay awake! Pity its not the Friday.. I have that off!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I can't go  I'm on a 10pm-6am shift at work and I won't be able to stay awake! Pity its not the Friday.. I have that off!


damn you charleeeeeeeeeeee you HAVE to come :crying:

i dont know when i'll next be up north!

ring in sick!


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

It's looking like I'll deffo be there, with or without a Shrewbear because he's not quite sure of plans yet


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

GiddyKipper said:


> It's looking like I'll deffo be there, with or without a Shrewbear because he's not quite sure of plans yet


good because you HAVE to come too cause i want to meet you.


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

metame said:


> good because you HAVE to come too cause i want to meet you.


Aww shucks :blush:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I can't go  I'm on a 10pm-6am shift at work and I won't be able to stay awake! Pity its not the Friday.. I have that off!


thats a shame charley :crying:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Bump......


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

When is it? Still last weekend of the month? I'd be up for it


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> When is it? Still last weekend of the month? I'd be up for it


it's a fortnight tomorrow, if thats the last weekend of the month, then yeah


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Can't believe it's only 2 weeks away, it's come round really quickly this time 

I can still make it so hope everyone else can


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Well the OH's off to Amsterdam the weekend after so i think im owed a bloody good night :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

do you think we'll need to book it this time/be able to?

i'll start rounding people up over this next week who havent replied to the thread in a while just to check final numbers though for now its definite

Zoe, Verbatim, jetsmum, metame, giddykipper, smudge, CAstbury(i shall double check)

im still waiting to hear if bird can come too.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I think with the football season over (yay) we should be ok but im not sure what if anythings going on that weekend so it might be for the best


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> I think with the football season over (yay) we should be ok but im not sure what if anythings going on that weekend so it might be for the best


ive just looked on google, cant find anything on but it maybe worth booking , we going same place again , i dont mind where we go as long as its cheapish :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> I think with the football season over (yay) we should be ok but im not sure what if anythings going on that weekend so *it might be for the best *


ok, cool.

VERBATIM....  :aureola:



smudge2009 said:


> ive just looked on google, cant find anything on but it maybe worth booking , we going same place again , i dont mind where we go as long as its cheapish :lol:


yeah was thinking the same place again?


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Well its easy to get too and everyone knows where it is (well those from the last meet at least) thats the wethers yes? before i make a tit of myself 
If so its also a nice place and sells jugs :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Well its easy to get too and everyone knows where it is (well those from the last meet at least) thats the wethers yes? before i make a tit of myself
> If so its also a nice place and sells jugs :lol:


lol! no it's not the wetherspoons :lol:

did you not read the first page?! :001_tt2:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:
How did i know that was going to happen, I did read it honest AGEEEESSSS ago :lol:
Ah well i was close enough.. would have only been rdown the road :lol:
Yeah the Picadillys nice too


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> How did i know that was going to happen, I did read it honest AGEEEESSSS ago :lol:
> Ah well i was close enough.. would have only been rdown the road :lol:
> Yeah the Picadillys nice too


(shhhh... i only changed it when you said that in your previous post because i realised it didnt say but dont tell anyone cause that would be mean )


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

:lol: :lol: Your a meanie but i like it 
You know what im actually quite looking forward to it


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> :lol: :lol: Your a meanie but i like it
> You know what im actually quite looking forward to it


you're quite looking forward to me being a meanie?!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

:lol: :lol: 
Probably am, in a strange perverse way. Cant beat a bit of dark humour Muhahaha


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> :lol: :lol:
> Probably am, in a strange perverse way. Cant beat a bit of dark humour Muhahaha


" Do you have a psychological need of fulfillment to be bullied? "


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

:lol: :lol: Please dont give too many of my secrets away


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> :lol: :lol: Please dont give too many of my secrets away


why not? im good at this game!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Too good that my dear is the problem


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

you do know im not really mean, right?

well, not *that* mean, anyhow


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh i dont know your starting to worry me now :tongue_smilie:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Oh i dont know your starting to worry me now :tongue_smilie:


hmy:

last time i got informed that people thought i was scary and now this time you think im mean!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

:lol: :lol: your far from mean hun 
I reckon we'll have a ball


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> :lol: :lol: your far from mean hun
> I reckon we'll have a ball


hahaah, you obviously dont know me :lol:


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

I am WELL looking forward to this


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> ok, cool.
> 
> VERBATIM....  :aureola:
> 
> yeah was thinking the same place again?


yea fine by me 

and just a reminder , for those lucky enough to look under 25 please bring id if your drinking or not as we dont want a repeat of last time :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

GiddyKipper said:


> I am WELL looking forward to this


When is it happening now? xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

niki87 said:


> When is it happening now? xx


2 weeks today


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

LOL I've already downloaded my ID application form, should be sorted and be in posession of some proper ID by end of the week. I'm 21 and sick to the back teeth of having to justify my age to EVERYONE. Usually get away with not having any, as I'm usually with Shrewbear and he's 29 and hairy faced, so they never bother asking him  
So hopefully I should have some nice shiny eye-dee to flash at unsuspecting bartenders:
"AHA! THOU EST THWARTED IN THY ATTEMPT TO DENY ME ALCOHOL!" 
rrr:rrr:rrr:rrr:rrr:rrr:


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

GiddyKipper said:


> LOL I've already downloaded my ID application form, should be sorted and be in posession of some proper ID by end of the week. I'm 21 and sick to the back teeth of having to justify my age to EVERYONE. Usually get away with not having any, as I'm usually with Shrewbear and he's 29 and hairy faced, so they never bother asking him
> So hopefully I should have some nice shiny eye-dee to flash at unsuspecting bartenders:
> "AHA! THOU EST THWARTED IN THY ATTEMPT TO DENY ME ALCOHOL!"
> rrr:rrr:rrr:rrr:rrr:rrr:


...before being promptly thrown out of the building by a bouncer :glare:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

manchester is more strict with the challenge 25, better to be safe than sorry


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> manchester is more strict with the challenge 25, better to be safe than sorry


bloody hell, what happened to challenge 21? It'll be challenge 92 soon


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> bloody hell, what happened to challenge 21? It'll be challenge 92 soon


its been challenge 25 here for a few years , it came in while i was working in co op and thats nearly 3 years ago

ive heard london its 30


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> bloody hell, what happened to challenge 21? It'll be challenge 92 soon


dear my bessie mate verbatim :aureola:

do you think we (eg, if you do would you mind ringing?)* should book? 

*this is teamwork


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> dear my bessie mate verbatim :aureola:
> 
> do you think we (eg, if you do would you mind ringing?)* should book?
> 
> *this is teamwork


aww I love teamwork.......i'll hold the phone and you do the talking :lol: :lol:

Yes I will certainly ring for you, last time they didn't seem too bothered though but there was a football match on so all the pubs were expecting it to be busy anyway lol

I think we should be alright without ringing, as long as theres less than like 20 of us, it should be alright I think 

........my OH ended up ringing last time, I chickened out too :aureola:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> aww I love teamwork.......i'll hold the phone and you do the talking :lol: :lol:
> 
> Yes I will certainly ring for you, last time they didn't seem too bothered though but there was a football match on so all the pubs were expecting it to be busy anyway lol
> 
> ...


lookies, this is teamwork... place and number (God Bless Google)
The Piccadilly Tavern in Manchester
71-75 Piccadilly, Manchester M1 2BS 
0161 236 9622 ‎



(glad to know im not the only wuss )


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I so wanted to come to this meet but I'll be going to see take that on the 28th so wont have any pennies to get me there 
I hope you all have a fabulous time.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

purple_x said:


> I so wanted to come to this meet but I'll be going to see take that on the 28th so wont have any pennies to get me there
> I hope you all have a fabulous time.


but... but... but... you *has* to come :crying:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

1 week... 3 days... anyone else coming?
i want to know who is on the final list :lol:
and im away this weekend so wont be able to do anything about it til next tuesday now when it will only be 4 days!


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

I am so definitely totally going to be there :thumbsup: 
(plus or minus a Shrewbear. Prolly not though, I think he has something on already that day.)
CAN'T WAIT!!! :w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

GiddyKipper said:


> I am so definitely totally going to be there :thumbsup:
> (plus or minus a Shrewbear. Prolly not though, I think he has something on already that day.)
> CAN'T WAIT!!! :w00t::w00t::w00t:


awesome sauce


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Ill be there


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Ill be there


good! start bugging people 

OHH!!! btw, if anyone wants my number incase people get lost, pm me.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> good! start bugging people
> 
> OHH!!! btw, if anyone wants my number incase people get lost, pm me.


im the same i have metames numbers , anyone can have mine to if they would like it


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

~*~Nellie the elephant pack her trunk and
said hello to the forums
in she came with a bumpety bump
bump bump bump ~*~


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

ok, im going now and not back til sunday at which point it will be LESS THAN A WEEK!

so hope you guys keep this thread bumped and we get some more people wanting to come!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I am checking this thread btw you know what im like *lurk lurk* :lol:
message me your numbers on FB if you want :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> I am checking this thread btw you know what im like *lurk lurk* :lol:
> message me your numbers on FB if you want :thumbup:


just sent you my number on fb x


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Fab will send you mine when i get home from work FBs banned here


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Fab will send you mine when i get home from work FBs banned here


it is from a lot of places x


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

bumpety bump .... 1 week tomorrow folks


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Bummy bump !
Not long now


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

oi oi oi!
y'all dropped the thread!

countdown soon!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

hope you all have fun! I'll be working on Saturday, my only day shift this month


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> hope you all have fun! I'll be working on Saturday, my only day shift this month


shame u cant come hun , hopefully we will have another one soon

have we got definates for coming now and where are we meeting , same place at piccadilly again ?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> shame u cant come hun , hopefully we will have another one soon
> 
> have we got definates for coming now and where are we meeting , same place at piccadilly again ?


check out the first page 

3 days to go!
if people dont reply soon i shall be inundating them with pm's again!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

well im going to be in piccadilly around 12 , just before i think, anyone else getting there for 12 , if not i will get the next train


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

seriously, is 12 or 1 better for people?CAstbury will be coming the farthest so should maybe ask her  if everyone else is ok with that?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> seriously, is 12 or 1 better for people?CAstbury will be coming the farthest so should maybe ask her  if everyone else is ok with that?


yea do that hun and we can go from there


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

ok i think ive just pm'd and/or vm'd everyone who said they would/may be coming
bird cant make it


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

thats a shame  hopefully we will gang some others still coming


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

2 days to go!!!!!

CAStbury isnt sure if she is coming or not athe minute as she has a bad back 

damn you old people


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

hope castbury feels better soon


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Hope Castbury comes, won't quite be the same without the travellers (I'm not calling her a pikey or anything, just that she has travelled farther than most LOL)

I am reeeeeeeeeaaaaalllllllllly excited now, what is the name of the pub we went to? Was it the one that's red on the outside? I can't remember very well


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

cant remember what it looked like lol ... im meeting metame at piccadilly again (i hope ) lol


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Bah... I don't want to go to work on Saturday


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Bah... I don't want to go to work on Saturday


i wish you werent


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

GUYS!!!!

it's... TOMORROW!


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

Soo excited.. Just about to check train times


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

What time are you meeting?

I currently have a mega bad back and also have had an attack of vertigo today so am not sure that I will make it - but will decide in the morning whether I am fit to drive.

Am off for an early night now


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok so are we meeting at 12 or at 1? And are we meeting at the station (if so, whereabouts?) or at the pub?
*bounce bounce bounce*


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

how about meet at picadilly station 12 - 12.25 for meeting at the pub at 12.30?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame, are we meeting at the station in the place where we met last time ?

im bringing my rucksack with a wolve on the back of it so no one can miss it, th frog aint coming this time lol

i will be there for 12 ish


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> metame, are we meeting at the station in the place where we met last time ?
> 
> im bringing my rucksack with a wolve on the back of it so no one can miss it, th frog aint coming this time lol
> 
> i will be there for 12 ish


yeah, whatever
i dont have a flag this time (and NO im not making one now... i still have to sort my room out )

but... do people want me to wear my hat?!


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

metame said:


> how about meet at picadilly station 12 - 12.25 for meeting at the pub at 12.30?


Ok  whereabouts in the station would you like to meet? Also, my shiny shiny 21+ ID came through too this week


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

What time train you getting metame?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I wanna come too :cryin: but can only stay for 20 mins cuz I got to go shopping tomorrow  so who is coming down to Cwmbran to pick me up then  I would of been very good aswel.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I wanna come too :cryin: but can only stay for 20 mins cuz I got to go shopping tomorrow  so who is coming down to Cwmbran to pick me up then  I would of been very good aswel.


i know shame u cant come, u will have to come up this way wen i get a flat  



GiddyKipper said:


> Ok  whereabouts in the station would you like to meet? Also, my shiny shiny 21+ ID came through too this week


its the main entrance next to where greggs and co op is


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

GiddyKipper said:


> Ok  whereabouts in the station would you like to meet? Also, my shiny shiny 21+ ID came through too this week


where smudge just said :lol:


CAstbury said:


> What time train you getting metame?


aiming for 11.20 to be in for 12 (and if i miss that, theres an 11.25 one)


xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I wanna come too :cryin: but can only stay for 20 mins cuz I got to go shopping tomorrow  so who is coming down to Cwmbran to pick me up then  I would of been very good aswel.


do you live in Cwmbran? i passed through there the other day - i should have waved


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

metame said:


> where smudge just said :lol:
> 
> aiming for 11.20 to be in for 12 (and if i miss that, theres an 11.25 one)
> 
> do you live in Cwmbran? i passed through there the other day - i should have waved


Oh never, you could of come in for a cuppa and a chat.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Oh never, you could of come in for a cuppa and a chat.


 aye, was going to cardiff!
and i would have done 

oh well


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> where smudge just said :lol:
> 
> aiming for 11.20 to be in for 12 (and if i miss that, theres an 11.25 one)
> 
> do you live in Cwmbran? i passed through there the other day - i should have waved


u cant miss the platforms :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> u cant miss the platforms :lol:


the platforms where?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> the platforms where?


cwmbran :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

metame said:


> aye, was going to cardiff!
> and i would have done
> 
> oh well


Next time you go to Cardiff by train, let me know and I will stand on the platfrom waving like a mad woman lolol you will be soooo glad you were on the train so no one know who I was waving too


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

Grand  I'll be hopefully getting the 11:10 train arriving at 12. I shall go get some tea and some kip and shall see you all tomorrow x


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I think that Metame should wear her cow hat! It be our little mascot for the Manchester meets


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> cwmbran :lol:


why?


xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Next time you go to Cardiff by train, let me know and I will stand on the platfrom waving like a mad woman lolol you will be soooo glad you were on the train so no one know who I was waving too


lol, id run off, hug you and run back on again 


jetsmum said:


> I think that Metame should wear her cow hat! It be our little mascot for the Manchester meets


haha, ok


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> I think that Metame should wear her cow hat! It be our little mascot for the Manchester meets


i agree .. its a ace hat



metame said:


> why?
> 
> lol, id run off, hug you and run back on again
> 
> haha, ok


its a very small station , u wouldnt miss anyone waving at u lol


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> i agree .. its a ace hat
> 
> its a very small station , u wouldnt miss anyone waving at u lol


oh, ok

and harhar, the middle of june and you lot want me to wear a highland cow hat


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> oh, ok
> 
> and harhar, the middle of june and you lot want me to wear a highland cow hat


its given mixed weather tomorrow lol will keep the rain off :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> its given mixed weather tomorrow lol will keep the rain off :lol:


no, it will get soaking wet and be REALLY heavy...


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

cow hat plus umberella then?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> cow hat plus umberella then?


i... DONT USE UMBRELLAS!

:lol:

they are antisocial and pooey

and i LIKE the rain!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

am i meant to be chasing people up right now to make sure they dont forget?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Wrap cow hat in clear plastic bag before you put it on?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> am i meant to be chasing people up right now to make sure they dont forget?


it maybe worth pming people or texting to make sure they are coming


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

updated the first page, finally

*IT'S TOMORROW!*
*IT'S TOMORROW!*
*IT'S TOMORROW!*

HOWEVER still time for more people to want to come


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

hooray!! I can't wait!

I will arrive in Manchester for 12 then, still undecided whether to go to Picadilly or go to the pub...... I think I will meet you all at Picadilly because I cannot remember where the pub is   other than being somewhere between Picadilly and the City Centre :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

*XxZoexX* - just text
*metame* - uh, hello?
*smudge2009* - has been on here... how could you miss her?
*CAstbury* - also been on here, knows the times, awaiting an answer...
*jetsmum* - is bringing the brolly...
*GiddyKipper* - is off for an early night ready for the madness...
*verbatim* - text, and has just posted on here (hello  *waves*)
*niki87* - have just pm'd - awaiting an answer...


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

argh! gone from 10 definite to 8 definite and 1 hopefully and 1 catch up with you later :/


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

*IT'S TODAY!!*

see you all in 12 or so hours 


(gah im the only one still here probably. and the only one still posting anyhow and this hadnt got as much interest as last time and im pretending to be all excited... and im not even sure i wanna come *sigh*)


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

Morning everyone


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Morning! My eyes are all sleepy but it's my fault kinda for not going go bed Til 2


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

good morning all .... im shattered


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

metame said:


> Morning! My eyes are all sleepy but it's my fault kinda for not going go bed Til 2


:hand: I had a great night's sleep  Am pajama'd up with the 4 yr old watching WALL.E and kicking the OH into the kitchen to make us some breakfast


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds good. I'm lying in bed, sleepy and with a sore throat and waiting to hear back off CAstbury


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

metame said:


> Sounds good. I'm lying in bed, sleepy and with a sore throat and waiting to hear back off CAstbury


I'm not even going to say what conclusion I just jumped to when I first skimmed that  :lol:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

I text you over an hour ago! 

Have finally managed to get out of bed and sorry - my back just isnt up to it - keeps going into spasm. If I came I would look like I was keep having elelctric shocks and screaming in pain - highly amusing for some of you I am sure - but not for me.

Have a great day and I am mega pi$$ed off to be missing it. I just cannot risk anything that might result in me not being fit for work.

Take lots of pics please and have fun x


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

CAstbury said:


> I text you over an hour ago!
> 
> Have finally managed to get out of bed and sorry - my back just isnt up to it - keeps going into spasm. If I came I would look like I was keep having elelctric shocks and screaming in pain - highly amusing for some of you I am sure - but not for me.
> 
> ...


Aww hun, don't worry about it. You need to send us a cardboard cut-out of you, and then you can be there too  Hope your back eases off for you, sounds so bad


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i was just coming on to say you text me over an hour ago but you text the wrong bloody phone!

Hope you feel better soon though 

You'll have to rely on others formproof I can be quiet and not insulting :nods:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Immwaiting to hear back off Zoe too... This could be ampretty small meet :/


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

I text the phone you text me from - how can that be wrong????


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> I text the phone you text me from - how can that be wrong????


No, i replied to you off the phone you text too.
BUT i TEXT you off the other phone!
Or is the first phone the 'other' phone?


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

metame said:


> No, i replied to you off the phone you text too.
> BUT i TEXT you off the other phone!
> Or is the first phone the 'other' phone?


:hand: would be easier to have just 1 phone 

Dont confuse me - I'm old :cryin:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

(((((CAstbury)))))


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> I text you over an hour ago!
> 
> Have finally managed to get out of bed and sorry - my back just isnt up to it - keeps going into spasm. If I came I would look like I was keep having elelctric shocks and screaming in pain - highly amusing for some of you I am sure - but not for me.
> 
> ...


sorry u cant come hun , hope u feel better soon x


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

CAstbury said:


> I text you over an hour ago!
> 
> Have finally managed to get out of bed and sorry - my back just isnt up to it - keeps going into spasm. If I came I would look like I was keep having elelctric shocks and screaming in pain - highly amusing for some of you I am sure - but not for me.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you're not well. You'll be missed. I'll miss you coz I'll be the only oldie there now :w00t:
I hope you feel better soon.
(((((hugs)))))


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Just drying my hair and then getting ready to set off for my bus at 9:50  

should get me there about half 11, so I might get off at Deansgate and wander up to Piccadilly through the city centre, or might just get off near Picadilly and do a bit of trainspotting/people watching until I see one of you :thumbup:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Sorry to hear you're not well. You'll be missed. I'll miss you coz I'll be the only oldie there now :w00t:
> I hope you feel better soon.
> (((((hugs)))))


I have been really miserable so far today and your comment above actually made me laugh :dita:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Sorry to hear you're not well. You'll be missed. I'll miss you coz I'll be the only oldie there now :w00t:
> I hope you feel better soon.
> (((((hugs)))))


Still got smudge :lol:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

The moe I read this thread the more pi$$ed off I become - so have a good day folks - I better go before I stab myself to death in anger at my back


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> Still got smudge :lol:


oi u want a clip around the ear :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> The moe I read this thread the more pi$$ed off I become - so have a good day folks - I better go before I stab myself to death in anger at my back


Don't stab yourself, you won't be able to come to the next meet :hand:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Does anyone know what the weather is doing in Manchester?

I'm about an hour away and it's pouring down....... just done my hair and everything :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Right, I suppose I'd better get off here and get ready.
See you later


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> oi u want a clip around the ear :lol:


It was simple an innocent reference to my 'slip of the tongue' last time and absolutely nothing to do with your age :yesnod:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Does anyone know what the weather is doing in Manchester?
> 
> I'm about an hour away and it's pouring down....... just done my hair and everything :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:


No idea... Just wear a cow hat


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

right im goin get my brekkie ... then getting my train 10.37, will be in piccadilly at 11.36 

cu laters xx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Am I the first one back?


All I am gonna say is that we had a GREAT time and there are some thoroughly insane photos to follow....


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

No, I came in to tea and just doing dishes. Gonna get on the putwr in the next half hour, photos to come


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

what a perfect time for me to find this thread!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

porps said:


> what a perfect time for me to find this thread!


Lol! Don't worry there will be another!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> Lol! Don't worry there will be another!


Too right :thumbup:

I just liked your other post, hope it didn't show up.... sorry  

awww i'm going out again soon, might not get to see piccies till tomorrow!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Too right :thumbup:
> 
> I just liked your other post, hope it didn't show up.... sorry
> 
> awww i'm going out again soon, might not get to see piccies till tomorrow!


just putting them on the computer now... 
am i outting them in here or on a new thread?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

was a grand day ... i would of been home earlier but the train i got decided to brake down before we had even set off :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> just putting them on the computer now...
> am i outting them in here or on a new thread?


Wherever you like! I reckon you should do them as a 'guess who' thread 

Looks like I might be here for the unveiling of the photos, OH hasn't turned up at my house, he finished at 8 and said we were going on to his friends house, looks like he's bloomin gone without me! Not happy with him but at least it means I might get to see the photos


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> was a grand day ... i would of been home earlier but the train i got decided to brake down before we had even set off :lol:


Wonder if my bus driver was driving it lol


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

photobucket is being pooey...


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Wonder if my bus driver was driving it lol


well everyone got on it like 10 mins before it was due to leave, then the packed train was told to get off again so that they could clean it, that took 10 mins, we then got back on again waited 5 mins to be told we wernt going anywhere as something was up with the train :cryin: and they didnt know when it would be fixed ... ermmmmmm great

we waited so long to be told another train on another platform would be taking us so off we get again to the new train after 1hr 40 mins later and having a weird geek sat opp me im home


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

ok, photobucket hates me... i shall have to put them up as attachments


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

going to make a new thread, made a picture for us all


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

GiddyKipper said:


> going to make a new thread, made a picture for us all


scared now

shall await your new thread for the photos then


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

GiddyKipper said:


> going to make a new thread, made a picture for us all


uh oh....... I can only wonder what I am about to see LOL


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

im sat here waiting :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you ladies for a great afternoon. Sorry I had to leave a bit early. One of these days we might actually pick an afternoon when there's nothing going on, eg rowdy stag do's and loud American/Canadians talk about wizards and goblins.( I wish I knew what they were on about with the Wizard stuff?)


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Thank you ladies for a great afternoon. Sorry I had to leave a bit early. One of these days we might actually pick an afternoon when there's nothing going on, eg rowdy stag do's and loud American/Canadians talk about wizards and goblins.( I wish I knew what they were on about with the Wizard stuff?)


LOL there were some interesting conversations going on on that table


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Thank you ladies for a great afternoon. Sorry I had to leave a bit early. One of these days we might actually pick an afternoon when there's nothing going on, eg rowdy stag do's and loud American/Canadians talk about wizards and goblins.( I wish I knew what they were on about with the Wizard stuff?)





Verbatim said:


> LOL there were some interesting conversations going on on that table


it was lovely catching up again , hopefully wont be to long till the next one

omg didnt he have a loud voice.... very weird conversation and all


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> well everyone got on it like 10 mins before it was due to leave, then the packed train was told to get off again so that they could clean it, that took 10 mins, we then got back on again waited 5 mins to be told we wernt going anywhere as something was up with the train :cryin: and they didnt know when it would be fixed ... ermmmmmm great
> 
> we waited so long to be told another train on another platform would be taking us so off we get again to the new train after 1hr 40 mins later and having a weird geek sat opp me im home


Did Metame go back to yours then? :001_tongue:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Did Metame go back to yours then? :001_tongue:


lol oh believe me... this was a geek and a half .... it was a transpotter ... he said to me "is it ok to sit here" i sad fine , he said"ok to get my laptop and my ariel out im a trainspotter

i shouldnt laugh but i couldnt help it, it was how he acted with everyone :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

metame said:


> *People DEFINITELY coming...*
> XxZoexX
> metame
> smudge2009
> ...


:crying: I want to meet those people :crying: That's half of my 'must meet' list.

Next time you need to have your Manchester meet in Newcastle :yesnod: xxxxx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Did Metame go back to yours then? :001_tongue:


That's mean 
And I wasn't even loud this time


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> :crying: I want to meet those people :crying: That's half of my 'must meet' list.
> 
> Next time you need to have your Manchester meet in Newcastle :yesnod: xxxxx


The next ones a day trip to london we decided...


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

metame said:


> The next ones a day trip to london we decided...


That's even further away  stop it  :lol: xxxx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> That's even further away  stop it  :lol: xxxx


Butthats where I'll be :crying:
Plus hopefully more people would be able to make it


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

metame said:


> The next ones a day trip to london we decided...


:w00t:
I live right near London. 
I'll be coming to that then! Last time I went to London I went on the London eye and to the aquarium, it was fab.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

purple_x said:


> :w00t:
> I live right near London.
> I'll be coming to that then! Last time I went to London I went on the London eye and to the aquarium, it was fab.


Yes!!! Woohoo! One person will come! Whereabouts do you live?


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

metame said:


> Yes!!! Woohoo! One person will come! Whereabouts do you live?


 yep I'll def be there....unless it's the beginning of october coz I'm away for a week.

I live in south Cambridgeshire (just outside of Cambridge) so London is about a 40ish min train ride away. But I go on the bus coz trains scare me!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

purple_x said:


> yep I'll def be there....unless it's the beginning of october coz I'm away for a week.
> 
> I live in south Cambridgeshire (just outside of Cambridge) so London is about a 40ish min train ride away. But I go on the bus coz trains scare me!


Ah ok, so you're technically north? I'm just on the south...


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

I am up for it, but no one has answered my question !!! Is it just humans ??? And my name wasn't on your list ! :mad2:


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Superash said:


> I am up for it, but no one has answered my question !!! Is it just humans ??? And my name wasn't on your list ! :mad2:


*YES* :lol: :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Superash said:


> I am up for it, but no one has answered my question !!! Is it just humans ??? And my name wasn't on your list ! :mad2:


you're on the list for take three!


----------

